# Most successful TA Gurus?



## ceasar73 (8 May 2009)

Hi All

Of the current batch of TA guru's (Elder..Weinstein..Smith..Williams etc) , which guru(s) is/are the most successful trader??

cheers,

ceasar73


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 May 2009)

Our own Trader Paul.


:alcohol:


----------



## ceasar73 (8 May 2009)

whos trader Paul?


----------



## kam75 (9 May 2009)

Gosh, who the heck knows.  Are you talking about Larry Williams?  He sure has been successful in his commodity trading.  Runs seminars now and then.  Haven't met him but he's one of a handful of guys that I would ever pay to listen to.  Dunno when he'll be in OZ though.


----------



## sammy84 (9 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Our own Trader Paul.
> 
> 
> :alcohol:






Fantastic trader, just looking to mars now


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2009)

Whats the guide to successful?

Profit?
Longterm return?
Id say most of them make more out of teaching than trading.


----------



## beamstas (9 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Our own Trader Paul.
> 
> 
> :alcohol:








ceasar73 said:


> whos trader Paul?




Hahah Classic! 

I'll throw a name into the ring - Paul Tudor Jones

My favourite quote:

_"Q: Let's play a word association game. I'll say a word and you say whatever comes to mind. 

Q: Technical analysis 

Paul Tudor Jones: Made well over half the money that I've made in my lifetime. 

Q: Fundamental Analysis 

Paul Tudor Jones: Made the rest. " _

Not sure if he qualifies as a "guru"
But he sure knows how to extract money from the markets

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Timmy (9 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> Id say most of them make more out of teaching than trading.




Yeah I would say that out of the list provided by the OP that would be right.  Making more money out of teaching than trading would seem to be a key definer of a 'guru'.

Toby Crabel comes to mind as someone who wrote some articles, then a book (so on the path to gurudom) then made the leap to very successful trading.


----------



## stevo58 (9 May 2009)

Dan Zanger - Runs a newsletter, pretty successful chart patternist and certainly has a high tolerance for risk.

Marty Schwartz - Maybe not much of a guru but certainly a successful TA guru and you can get scraps on how he trades via Pit Bull.

Bill O'Neil - Half Fundamentals, half TA. Practioner of the Cup & Handle pattern. He's done pretty well for himself and has proved a good guru so to speak.

Robert Miner - Successful EW theorist.

My


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 May 2009)

For true Guru's you cannot go past these two.


----------



## Timmy (9 May 2009)

stevo58 said:


> Marty Schwartz -  Pit Bull.




Great book!



Trembling Hand said:


> For true Guru's you cannot go past these two.




LOL


----------



## skyQuake (9 May 2009)

Don't think you'll find anyone that relies on _just_ t/a to be very successful.


----------



## ceasar73 (9 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Don't think you'll find anyone that relies on _just_ t/a to be very successful.




what are you saying? t/a cannot make you mega rich?


----------



## MRC & Co (10 May 2009)

Ceasar, are you trying to convince yourself charts work?  Or what is the point of this thread and the charts one in the trading systems/strategies forum..........


----------



## skyQuake (10 May 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> what are you saying? t/a cannot make you mega rich?




Well off but never mega rich. TA imo is a _shortcut_ to learning the REAL supply and demand/market dynamics. A useful tool. 
But in the end, 10k will not move a market. 100k will not move a market. 1mil may move a market, 10mil good luck getting filled.


----------



## kam75 (11 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> For true Guru's you cannot go past these two.




rubbish


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Don't think you'll find anyone that relies on _just_ t/a to be very successful.





Define Very successful.


----------



## beamstas (11 May 2009)

I'll give you 4 tips

1. T/A is not the holy grail
2. F/A is not the holy grail
3. There is no holy grail
4. Stop looking for the holy grail and just trade


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2009)

> 3. There is no holy grail




Define holy grail


----------



## white_goodman (11 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> Define holy grail




define define


----------



## ceasar73 (11 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> I'll give you 4 tips
> 
> 1. T/A is not the holy grail
> 2. F/A is not the holy grail
> ...




yep this is my problem at the moment...cant seem to get to step 4!!!

but I'll get there in the end

ceasar73


----------



## ceasar73 (11 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> Whats the guide to successful?
> 
> Profit?
> Longterm return?
> Id say most of them make more out of teaching than trading.




profit tech/a...profit!!


----------



## beamstas (11 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> Define holy grail




Finding a niche' in the market that no-body else has and exploiting it with a 100% success rate. For example the 15ma crossing the 20ma will give 100% win rate (it wont)


----------



## weird (11 May 2009)

Not sure who is the most successful, but you have the legendary Turtles.


----------



## ceasar73 (11 May 2009)

weird said:


> Not sure who is the most successful, but you have the legendary Turtles.





what about em?


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2009)

> Finding a niche' in the market that no-body else has and exploiting it with a 100% success rate.




Interesting definition.
Its not mine.
There is in my opinion a Holy Grail.
Obviously its not there for everyone to find
as definitions do differ.

But for me my definition and my Holy Grail has been found so dont give up Ceaser


----------



## weird (11 May 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> what about em?





Quite a few of them went on to become big-time money managers, after initial training in T/A by Richard Dennis.


----------



## weird (11 May 2009)

tech/a said:


> Interesting definition.
> Its not mine.
> There is in my opinion a Holy Grail.
> Obviously its not there for everyone to find
> ...





I think beamstas was taking the piss, and also hasn't yet refined his posting skills, to be a guru u need to be as vague as possible, but still on the surface plausible, without offending anyone, and not speak in black and white statements which can be picked apart 

Agree with Tech/A, read the Schwager and Tharp books, there is possibly a holy grail, but it 'more perhaps possibly related' (note the vagueness) to position sizing and knowing why your system has an edge (good vagueness here too, and some plausibility ... surely some people know why their system has an edge).


----------



## bunyip (11 May 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Of the current batch of TA guru's (Elder..Weinstein..Smith..Williams etc) , which guru(s) is/are the most successful trader??
> 
> ...




Who among them is going to provide their trading statements to prove what level of success they've achieved? 
Without any proof of their trading success, who's to say they didn't make their money out of selling books and courses like Gann did. (according to his son)
Maybe we should be talking about which of them is the biggest pretender, rather than the most successful trader. Because if there's one thing that's common in the trading education business, it's pretenders......people who've made millions selling expensive courses, and claim to be proficient traders but refuse to provide any proof of their trading ability.
We have some of them right here in Australia.


----------



## weird (11 May 2009)

bunyip said:


> Who among them is going to provide their trading statements to prove what level of success they've achieved?
> Without any proof of their trading success, who's to say they didn't make their money out of selling books and courses like Gann did. (according to his son)
> Maybe we should be talking about which of them is the biggest pretender, rather than the most successful trader. Because if there's one thing that's common in the trading education business, it's pretenders......people who've made millions selling expensive courses, and claim to be proficient traders but refuse to provide any proof of their trading ability.
> We have some of them right here in Australia.




Bunyip, I agree, but T/A alone oftens gets attacked as being an incomplete approach, I know someone respected on the Metastock forums, that reckons T/A is only good for timing, however he says you require fundamentals or quants and overall market direction to be in your favour, I don't quite agree with that persons opinion as there are a multitude of trading time frames and markets that you can trade in, I use T/A alone trading futures EOD, but on a single day basis, trade the US using B/Os, on an average trade of a few days, and trade the ASX using a multitude of weekly systems, that have few in common except the timeframe and all being based T/A based.

I subscribe to Nick Radge service, which is all based on T/A, Nick uses some methods I don't use, however he does it successfully, which interests me because there are many applications of price volume which I don't use which can be very successful.

You also have have very successful traders like Dan Zanger, and I am sure there are many, that none of us have ever heard of that all trade based on T/A, and probably never will hear of these private or even fund traders.

I think the Spruikers thread should be left to another,  as there are many emotionally charged people that have been burnt by these guys, and I think this thread was more based on actual successful T/A traders.


----------



## tech/a (12 May 2009)

> I subscribe to Nick Radge service, which is all based on T/A, Nick uses some methods I don't use, however he does it successfully, which interests me because there are many applications of price volume which I don't use which can be very successful.




One thing I will give Radge is that he has a number of his trading methods fully disclosed and recorded from inception. Available to his members.
All in profit.


----------



## beamstas (12 May 2009)

I have been caught
I was taking the piss

The holy grail is uncovered in a certain seminar dvd that i have

We all know what the holy grail is

Yet we fail to reailse it!



> I think beamstas was taking the piss, and also hasn't yet refined his posting skills, to be a guru u need to be as vague as possible, but still on the surface plausible, without offending anyone, and not speak in black and white statements which can be picked apart




*Calmly walks off into the darkness*


----------



## ceasar73 (12 May 2009)

I like the guys that have written one book only. They have nothing more to add on the subject..they have said all they needed to say and there's no need to make more money regurgitating the same
stuff in another book.They move on and trade only.I think Weinstein has done this..but I'm not 100%.

But I also believe there are gurus out there that know their stuff - but cannot trade for some reason.

Leadbetter knows better than anyone what needs to be done to hit a golf ball...yet he aint no t.woods!!
Jose mourinho was a crap footballer...but great coach nowadays.
Argentina lost 7-0 under maradona a few weeks back v Bolivia!!

cheers,

ceasar73.


----------

